# محاضرات عن oshaباللغة العربية-اليوم الاول



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (12 مارس 2009)

الأوشا osha :
الحروف الأولى من إدارة السلامة والصحة المهنية occupational safety & health administration فى وزارة العمل الأمريكية ، وهى الجهة المسئولة عن إصدار تشريعات السلامة والصحة المهنية والمواصفات القياسية الخاصة بها ، كذلك متابعة وفرض تنفيذها فى مواقع العمل المختلفة بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.


----------



## jabour (31 يوليو 2009)

موضوع رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## عين الذيبه (15 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا يا باش مهندس

لا تحرمنا من ابداعاتك
وباقي الدروس الخاصه ب الأوشا


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (15 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر ياباشمهندس

لسة واخد كورس فى الsafety فى شركة بتروجيت و عرفت انهم بيطبقوا الاوشا هناك

شكرا على الملف


----------

